
Alternative fizzbuzz implementation in golang - geoah
https://github.com/LanceH/fizzbuzz
======
christophberger
This Reddit thread reveals why the algorithm works:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5xrjh0/got_lucky_im...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5xrjh0/got_lucky_implementing_fizzbuzz/)

